# Clens fake or real



## Brown (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi there guys iv had clens before iv just got these not seen the brand and bottle before. Just wanted to know if anyone has used these and there not fake cheers in advance

View attachment IMG_0454.JPG


View attachment IMG_0455.JPG


----------



## RebornRugby (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd be wary of anything marked Clen these days tbh mate. Most will be albuterol, similar compound but a lot weaker. Gives similar effects but won't quite work as well.


----------



## Brown (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you think I might get something else


----------

